# Sticky  E-boutique going live soon



## Yao

We will be switching over the domains from our old store to the new one in the next 12-24 hours. Our target is to get the store up and running by Sept. 3rd so that we can get back to business as usual.

What you can expect:

* E-mail will be unreliable for the next few days. I would recommend using the Customer Service Portal (use this link to directly get into it.) The main site and the E-boutique will be off and on this weekend. If I get the changeover done correctly you might not even notice. If you do notice then something has gone wrong and we are fixing it.

* DO NOT TRY TO PURCHASE ANYTHING on the *E-Boutique* UNTIL I POST AN UPDATE. At the latest we should be back online on Sept. 3rd.

* You should be able to find your tickets on the Customer Service Portal but you may not be able to login to the E-boutique because I haven't transferred your account information over yet. When I do you will get an automated e-mail with new password for the new system.

* Thanks for everyone's patience. The new store's capabilities are incredible. It should make your experience more pleasant and rewarding and allow me to spend more time on the stuff that matters, Customer Service, Project Development (300/GMT), and making watches.

I will apologize in advance when the system does goofy stuff in the following week (Basically we have to go live in order to complete the installation of a number of key pieces of software so stuff is going to move around). There are a lot of details to tie down, like automated e-mails, etc. But do not worry the new system is much more secure than the old one so that shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## Yao

We are switching over the servers. See you guys on the other side.


----------



## heebs

Yao said:


> We are switching over the servers. See you guys on the other side.


Thanks for keeping us in the loop Bill. These are the critical things that we are all hoping for.



Yao said:


> ...It should make your experience more pleasant and rewarding and allow me to spend more time on the stuff that matters, Customer Service, Project Development (300/GMT), and making watches.


Fingers crossed that the transition goes well.


----------



## rmasso

Yao said:


> We are switching over the servers. See you guys on the other side.


Reminds me of Apollo 13 when they went on the other side of the moon. Darkness, silence, until they came back around and their Speedy assisted in getting them home safely! 

Also, I have been waiting very patiently, but any new news on the Pilot watch project? Still waiting patiently. 

Good luck Bill! See you on the flip-side!

Rich


----------



## Knoc

A quick DNS flush and we have real slick looking new site in progress. I'm feeling it. Right on.


----------



## Packleader

Even with most of the new site unavailable until the launch date, it already looks much more user friendly. Best wishes for a successful launch!


Cheers,
Packleader


----------



## Arthur

Looking forward to the new site.


----------



## Yao

So far so good. The changeover has been relatively painless, aside from all the work involved. Right now we are doing testing and getting back in the swing of normal operations. There will be some rough edges when we launch the site but short of a full catastrophe we plan to launch on Friday (Sept. 6th) - inputting all of the data took more time than expected. We could go live right now but I want to do some more testing. If things go according to plan we should be back to normal next week.

* E-mails are up and should be working fine
* When the site goes live you will receive an e-mail with a new password for the new e-boutique. 
* To be honest I don't know right now if your old orders will show up in the new site but the Customer Service Portal will still have the relevant information. If I can't get them to upload I hope there won't be mass panic as the old system didn't do a good job in this respect. This is the real issue with transitioning to a new system. No matter how much material you read to get ready you never really know exactly what's going to happen until after your live.

Thanks again for everyone's support and continued patience.


----------



## Darwin

Awesome, Bill! Now, if there is a Fulcrum UTC with date or Nassau 3-6-9 in the eBoutique on Friday, I'll be a happy boy! One can always dream, right?


----------



## Yao

I appreciate the replies but no time right now to go through them all....sorry.

We pushed really hard to try to re-launch the site today but ran into an unexpected formatting problem with the site late this afternoon. Given that its Friday we hope to get this taken care of early next week. At this time we expect to re-launch the E-boutique early next week.

In the mean time I have other admin stuff to fix for the site launch. My brain is really aching for the tranquility of designing and making watches. Thankfully this kind of site re-build only has to be done every once in a blue moon. o| But we are almost here....just not quite.


----------



## Knoc

Keep on trucking and looking forward to the new digs


----------



## Hoppyjr

Yao said:


> I appreciate the replies but no time right now to go through them all....sorry.
> 
> We pushed really hard to try to re-launch the site today but ran into an unexpected formatting problem with the site late this afternoon. Given that its Friday we hope to get this taken care of early next week. At this time we expect to re-launch the E-boutique early next week.
> 
> In the mean time I have other admin stuff to fix for the site launch. My brain is really aching for the tranquility of designing and making watches. Thankfully this kind of site re-build only has to be done every once in a blue moon. o| But we are almost here....just not quite.


Hey Bill - how about rewarding your unwashed and patient followers with a little nugget of information.....as in the price of the Fulcrum? This would allow us to ready the funds in anticipation of launch. How 'bout it pal?


----------



## Yao

Hoppyjr said:


> Hey Bill - how about rewarding your unwashed and patient followers with a little nugget of information.....as in the price of the Fulcrum? This would allow us to ready the funds in anticipation of launch. How 'bout it pal?


I'd tell you if I knew. I still have to calculate the price. The new features on this watch that we haven't used before make the calculation different from the past. (e.g. Lume blocks on the dial, and anti-magnetic shielding.)


----------



## Yao

The site is up and we are loading the existing customers into the server right now. *If you have an account with us and certainly if you have ordered from us before the system will automatically generate a new password for you and e-mail it to you. *

I am going to create a new thread for you guys to report any bugs in the system. All we know now is that the important stuff is right (i.e. security) but I am sure there are settings we haven't covered or other process related "things" that have to be adjusted.

Thanks for everyone's patience. Normal service should resume tomorrow. Kindly note that there is a backlog of correspondence I will have to work down.


----------



## STEELINOX

Logged in and it looks like its firing on all cylinders !

Nice !


----------



## bigchelis

Love the site. Great stuff, but most is sold out


----------



## brewil

Super clean site, looks fantastic.


----------



## TheMeasure

pabuji said:


> Looking forward to this !


Are u really??


----------

